# 80Litre Tank Journal - New growth



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Tank Started on 01-JUN-14

Tank Specifications:*

Capacity: 80Ltrs
Dimensions: L35" x H15" x W12" 
Lights: Glo T5 HO Lights, 2x 24" (refitted lid to hold) 
Filter: Eden 325 
Heater: Interpet 300W Delta Therm

Note: Intially running standard, flourescent 30" (4800k?) daylight bulb. Upgraded to T5 bulbs on 09/09/2014

*Planting:

*Live plants - switching slowly from gravel to soil and increasing the density of the planting along with substrate change. 


8 Stems of _Pogostemon erectu_s
12 Stems of _Cabomba caroliniana_
12 Stems of _myriophyllium tuberculatum_
And the LFS kindly sold me these plants. They are staying in until they start to degrade or my new plants arrive.


2 x _dracaena sanderiana _
2 x _cordyline _'red edge'
 
*Fish Stock Log:*


ADDED: _B. Splendens, _'Yoshio', Male (Blue Marble Cellophane HM)on 23-JUL-14
ADDED: 2 x Red Cherry Shrimp & 2 x Orange Sun Shrimp on 24-JUL-14
REMOVED: 2 x Red Cherry Shrimp & 1 x Orange Sun Shrimp (deceased) and 1 x Orange Sun Shrimp (moved to 15ltr) on 29-JUL-14
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 2 on 01-AUG-14:
'Hikari', Female, Cambodian Delta Tail
'Kira', Female, Multicoloured (wild type) Veil Tail
_NOTE: _15Ltr established and ready for Yoshio if issues arose.
 
ADDED: 2 x Crystal Shrimp 14-AUG-14
REMOVED: 1 x Crystal Shrimp 15-AUG-14 (deceased)
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 2 on 04-SEP-1:
'Akemi', Female, Cambodian Delta tail
'Akane', Female**, Multicoloured Wild type PK
 
REMOVED: _B. Splendens_ x 1, 'Yoshio' on 04-SEPT-14 - moved to 15ltr as showing aggression to new multicolour female 'Akane'.
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 1, 'Yoshio' on 07-SEPT-14
REMOVED: _B. Splendens_ x 1, 'Keiji' (previously 'Akane'**)
 on 07-SEPT-14 to 15Ltr tank as is actually PK wildcolour *male* (originally called 'Akane'_)
_
ADDED: _Trichogaster lalius_ x 2 on 08-SEPT-14
'Rahul', Male, Flame red
'Benoy', Male, Powder blue
 
So this is where I am at now. =) The lights were changed today and as I am planning to do some aquascaping and add more plants I decided a journal may be in order! Will try and update each time something happens.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Your log is lovely and detailed. Are you cohabitating the male with females with the intent to breed, or because due to some quirk of personality it was necessary?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Your log is lovely and detailed. Are you cohabitating the male with females with the intent to breed, or because due to some quirk of personality it was necessary?


A bit of both, really!  I was initially planning to only introduce the females for breeding, so we floated them in the big tank to see which was more interested in him, and then we were giunna move him to the 15ltr tank before releasing the girls. But, as he was behaving we let them out to see how we could expect them to behave together... and he was great so we left them a few days. When we got female 3 and the one that turned out to be a male we seperated Yoshio, but him and one female didnt eat while he was out for all that time. So once we determined the other was a male, they swapped. Now we have 5 happy bettas. Yoshio with his girls, the otos and the gourami, and little Keiji lives alone.

And I just realised I missed the Otocynlus catfish from my log!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Update:

*ADDED to tank: 7 otocynclus catfish on 26-AUG-14. Just missed them out somehow. They are called Jones 513, Jones 716, Jones, Jones, Jones & Jones (C Company Jones's) and Dutchy. ;P ~~ ("I am Jones from Bwlchgwyn, he is Jones from Builth Wells, and there are four more Joneses in C Company! Confusing, isn't it, Dutchy?")


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah, I think I remember reading about that in a different thread. They all sure do have individual personalities, don't they?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

They do indeed! He has built a massive nest overnight and is now trying to corral the three females between the leaves of a plant near it. think he wants a hareem... Lol.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

So, its been a slow process, but I am now gravelless in this tank. Soil went in yesterday and was capped today. 

*Before:

*









Just realised I only have a full tank shot from a week after I set up the tank! :O Shock horror. And as its on my phone, it didnt come out well at all... :/ 

Three days ago it looked mych the same, sans the pinapple and house ornaments., but with some amazon swords, cabomba caroliana and Myrophyllum tuberculatum.

*After:*


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Tank Update - 28-Sept-14*

*Tank Started on 01-JUN-14

Tank Specifications:*

Capacity: 80Ltrs
Dimensions: L35" x H15" x W12" 
Lights: Glo T5 HO Lights, 2x 24" (refitted lid to hold) 
Filter: Eden 325 
Heater: Interpet 300W Delta Therm

Note: Intially running standard, flourescent 30" (4800k?) daylight bulb. Upgraded to T5 bulbs on 09/09/2014

*Planting:

*Changed substrate to soil and black sand between 11-Sept-14 and 14-Sept-14, approx 25% a day to reduce chances of major ammonia spikes. Daily water tests 11th-20th Sept, and every other day testing for ammonia between 21 and 28th (ongoing). 


~16 Stems of _Cabomba caroliniana_
MOVED: 12 Stems of _myriophyllium tuberculatum _(temporarily moved to 64Litre, for cleaning by mollies) - 28-Sept-14
ADDED: 2 Bunches_Endochrinus Bleheri _(Amazon Swords)_ -_ 12-Sept-14
ADDED: 4_ Anubias nana 'bonsai' -_ 14-Sept-14

ADDED: 6 Stems _Bacopa amplexicaulis_- 14-Sept-14
ADDED: 6 pieces _Pogostemon Helferi__ -_ 14-Sept-14
REMOVED: 2 x _dracaena sanderiana _- 14-Sept-14
REMOVED: 2 x _cordyline _'red edge' - 14-Sept-14

REMOVED: _Pogostemon erectu_s - 24-Sept-14

ADDED: 6 pieces _Pogostemon Helferi _- 28-Sept-14
ADDED: ~ 6 Stems_ Cryptocoryne undulatus 'kasselman'_- 28-Sept-14
ADDED: 6 pieces _Juncus repens_- 28-Sept-14
ADDED: 2 Bunches_Endochrinus Bleheri _(Amazon Swords)_ -_ 28-Sept-14
COMING SOON: floating plants and a moss-covered... something. Whatever I tie my currently-floating-in-the-64litre-tank Christmas moss to...

 
*Fish Stock Log:*


ADDED: _B. Splendens, _'Yoshio', Male (Blue Marble Cellophane HM)on 23-JUL-14
ADDED: 2 x Red Cherry Shrimp & 2 x Orange Sun Shrimp on 24-JUL-14
REMOVED: 2 x Red Cherry Shrimp & 1 x Orange Sun Shrimp (deceased) and 1 x Orange Sun Shrimp (moved to 15ltr) on 29-JUL-14
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 2 on 01-AUG-14:
'Hikari', Female, Cambodian Delta Tail
'Kira', Female, Multicoloured (wild type) Veil Tail
_NOTE: _15Ltr established and ready for Yoshio if issues arose.
 
ADDED: 2 x Crystal Shrimp 14-AUG-14
REMOVED: 1 x Crystal Shrimp 15-AUG-14 (deceased)
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 2 on 04-SEP-1:
'Akemi', Female, Cambodian Delta tail
'Akane', Female**, Multicoloured Veil Tail**

 
REMOVED: _B. Splendens_ x 1, 'Yoshio' on 04-SEPT-14 - moved to 15ltr as showing aggression to new multicolour female 'Akane'.
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 1, 'Yoshio' on 07-SEPT-14
REMOVED: _B. Splendens_ x 1, 'Keiji' (previously 'Akane'**)
 on 07-SEPT-14 to 15Ltr tank as is actually PK wildcolour *male* (originally called 'Akane'_)
_
ADDED: _Trichogaster lalius_ (Dwarf Gourami) x 2 on 08-SEPT-14
'Rahul', Male, Flame red
'Benoy', Male, Powder blue
 
REMOVED: (Moved to 64litre) _Trichogaster lalius_ (Dwarf Gourami) x 2 on 21-SEPT-14
'Rahul', Male, Flame red
'Benoy', Male, Powder blue
 
ADDED: _B. Splendens_ x 2 on 17-Sept-14
'Chiyoko', Female, wild type Double Tail Plakat

'Kaneko', female, Multi (lavender-blue) Veil Tail
 
I would like to think the tank is on its way to being moderately planted. I am still waiting on some surface plants to be in stock at the LFS. I amy be ordering some _Salvia minima_, 'cos I quite like the look of that. Suggestions welcome for floating plants. Or any others. 

Pictures of tank to follow. Hopefully.


----------

